# Breeder Fran Lovitt



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

I just decided to become a dog's mom; my two kids (10 and 13) think they are the parents but that remains to be seen... 

After an exhaustive attempt to adopt an appropriate dog for the kids since it's going to be their first pet, I surrendered to buying a puppy. Even that process has been testing my patience and resilience. Finally, I've gotten in contact with a lady from South, Fran Lovitt. I THINK she's a breeder but not on the AMA list. Does anyone know who she is and if she's a reputable breeder? I'm just trying to check her background to make sure she's not a backyard breeder. I know she has show dogs with incredible championship history. I'm new at this and don't know how the breeder 'thing' works. I know I don't want to add the commercial puppy industry. I went into a "breeder store", they don't call themslves a petstore, and wanted to rescue ALL the dogs there. 
HELP!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know the breeder, but you could call the AMA contact person for breeder referrals and ask them. Or you could call the local dog club for her area and inquire. I think it's great that you're doing your homework before your puppy arrives. I have three kids who promised that they would help take care of the puppy...that lasted about a week. But I have to tell you, this dog is a pleasure to care for. You'll love the breed.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't have any info about the breeder that you are asking about. Is she still showing dogs? If so, then that is often a good indication that she is a good source for puppies. Backyard breeders and brokers usually don't have the time or expense that one must go through to show dogs. 

I used the AMA list as a starting point and contacted all the breeders within my geographic area. I was unable to locate a female. In talking with the breeders I asked a few of them that since they couldn't provide me with a puppy, if they had any other breeder friends that they could recommend. One lady did have a friend whose female she had bred her little champion male to and she introduced us and six weeks later I had Sadie. 3 months after that I ended up purchasing Sadie's littermate, Sassy, who they decided not to show. Some of the smaller show breeders aren't on that list, but that doesn't mean that they aren't reputable sources for puppies. I liked show breeders who only had a few litters a year, but that was just my preference. You could always check a couple of the big show websites and see if this woman is currently showing dogs. 

Here are a couple that I know about but I don't know if they would hold shows in your general area. You could ask this breeder when and where her next show is. That'll let you know if she is still showing. 
http://www.onofrio.com/
http://www.royjonesdogshows.com/

I'm no expert. I'm just relaying some info that I gathered in my recent search. I applaud you for deciding that YOU want a puppy. I always tell people that the Mom must want the dog or it'll never work. The kids have good intentions but this puppy will still be with YOU when they are long gone to college, etc. Puppies are fun. Maybe a breeder would have a retired show dog that they are looking for a good home for. 

Good luck,


----------



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. What does it mean when she's selling a 12 weeks old female for only $600??? A Red Flag or I should drive down today to pick her up before anyone else does? She says she'll guarantee her health, genetics, etc. No breeding contract is of course.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,
I don't know Fran Lovitt personally, but I believe she is a reputable breeder, and she may be already showing or striving to do that. Of course, investigate any breeder personally, but I would certainly put her at the top of my A list. Perhaps Charmypoo or Jackie know more about her?
Also it is my understanding that being a member of the AMA (American Maltese Association) is difficult to get into, due to infighting and the political agenda of insiders. Many good, reputable show people are not members.
Good luck with your search.
Quincymom


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, $600 is either a really good deal or theres a big problem. I found females from good breeders to be between $1500-$3000. You should ask some questions. Refer back to some other threads here but ask about shots, liver shunts, etc. Did she breed this puppy, or is it from a "friend"? When has it been checked out by a vet? I'd ask her straight up why her price is so much lower than other people's prices? Maybe she just needs the money and needs to move the puppy. I don't know that I'd run, but I'd sure ask lots of questions. If it is on the up and up then that is a steal. I'm not sure whether to tell you GREAT or RUN. There are other people who have more info. I hope they'll sign on and give you some help.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, wait. I do have some info. Fran Lovitt has a male dog that she is selling that was sired by the same sire that Sadie and Sassy have, Jacob's Blue Hill Fame. I would tell you to quickly ask questions. This could be a very good find for you. I don't know the parentage of this little girl but Debbie Cleckley of Jacob's Maltese was a source for me and I really liked her and found her to be good character and really loving to her babies. She is the lady that put me in touch with my breeder!
Go here to other info:
http://jacobmaltese.com/puppy_availability.html


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You're right, that is a great find. I wonder if this is the same dog that she is going to see? Let's hope for a happy ending!!!


----------



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies. After reading these posts, I felt confident that she's a good source. I called her and she was indeed a great breeder who just started showing. Debbie from Jacob Maltese is her mentor and she sounded very nice and caring. We've arranged to have the puppy picked up by my parents as they are driving up from Florida and she's agreed to drive approx. 3 hours to meet them. I was going to fly down with my daughter to pick up the dog but my parents said they'll meet up with her on the way up. I'm sending her a money order for 1/2 of the price and my parents will pay them when they meet her. Do you think I should pay her with a check???

Hopefully, my invetigative effort of finding a healthy lovable Maltese without going through what I found to be a very unethical industry of crooked breeders will pay off soon. I won't pop the champaign until I have the puppy in my hands. This journey has been an educational experience for me...the one I will never forget. I cannot believe how crooked and unethical humans have become...even simple things involving family pets. Wish me luck and I'm sure you'll hear from me when I finally have my puppy in my hands. 
Thank you everyone. I'll post a picture when I get her. I don't even have a name yet. My daughter keeps changing her mind.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so excited for you. Where is she located and when will you get your puppy? I have confidence in Debbie and if she is working with this lady then I'm sure you'll be fine. Is one of Debbie's dogs the sire or dam?


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I also checked out Fran Lovitt for you, as I have not come across that name in all of my Maltese searching. The only info I could get was from the jacobmaltese.com site as well... I just want to know if I found the same puppy everyone else is talking about. Is it Bisquit? It says on the site that his dad is a Marcris... definitely a wonderful line... and his back is so straight in the second picture! I hope it is him and I hope you get him. What a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also did a quick search and Debbie Cleckley feels comfortable providing stud service to her. If Debbie trusts her, I would too. Debbie is a wonderful woman who absolutely adores her Maltese. Everyone I know who has a puppy from her has been very happy.

Now, this does not mean that the breeder in question is automatically perfect but I do feel good knowning that she is recommended by Debbie. You should find out the parents of the puppy you are interested in. Many breedres will have some Maltese with excellent pedigrees while others not so great.

She appears to be a horse lover - http://rdlovitt.tripod.com!


----------



## JustMe (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 7 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I also did a quick search and Debbie Cleckley feels comfortable providing stud service to her.  If Debbie trusts her, I would too.  Debbie is a wonderful woman who absolutely adores her Maltese.  Everyone I know who has a puppy from her has been very happy.*


CharmyPoo,

Hello! My name is Herb Cumbie and Debbie is my sister. I just wanted to take a moment to thank you for your kind comments about Debbie. She is very busy and doesn't participate in any of the forums at this time (not even my forum at My Maltese







but I know she would be pleased to know that you and msmagnolia think well of her.

Chiro,

I had the pleasure of meeting Fran Lovitt a couple of weeks ago at the show in Atlanta. She seems to be very nice and was excellent with the Maltese that she and Debbie had at the show. I believe and hope that you've found a great puppy.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Herb,
I think you did a wonderful job on her website. I do speak with Debbie on another Maltese list and she is wonderful








Charmaine


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Herb,
Please pass along my best to Debbie. I now have littermates from Fame. I got the first, Sadie, from Janet and then when Sassy didn't make the cut for show, I got her too. They are wonderful puppies. Their brother went to a lovely family in NC. 

I agree with Charmypoo - you did a fabulous job on Debbie's web page. 

Susan


----------



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustMe+Feb 16 2005, 12:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Herb,

I've been talking to Fran on the phone and via e-mail and she is a wonderful person. She's been very helpful in acquiring a family pet with all her advice and accomodation. She's driving to GA to meet my parent on Jan 19th (4 1/2 hours from her) to give them our new puppy, Rosey. After discovering how cruel the pet industry is, it's so nice and comforting to find someone as caring as Fran. And with all the confident and respectful comments from everyone about your sister and the fact that Fran is associated with her, I am convince that my puppy is from a great home. If you don't mind, please do not tell Debbie or Fran about this forum; I'd like to tell Fran myself how much Debbie and Fran are respected in this community.
Thanks.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Chiro,
So glad to see your response. I've been wondering about the status of your puppy. Keep us posted when you get her.


----------



## JustMe (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chiro_@Feb 17 2005, 07:08 AM
> *<BIG SNIP>....
> 
> If you don't mind, please do not tell Debbie or Fran about this forum; I'd like to tell Fran myself how much Debbie and Fran are respected in this community.
> Thanks.*


Chiro,

No problem. I'll keep quiet about it. Of course I'm a bit predjudiced but I think Debbie will in the long run become one of the truly great breeders in the Maltese world. She is utterly devoted to her Maltese and has had the good fortune of being trusted by some excellent breeders who have helped her acquire excellent Maltese for her breeding program. Joyce Watkins and Sharon Girven trusted her with Fame who is consistently siring excellent Maltese and recently Tammy and John Simon trusted her and us with a great little guy named Dude who is currently showing and has six points towards his Champion status. Dude's great-great-granddam is Ch Ta-Jon's Tickle Me Silly who currently holds the record for Maltese most Best in Shows... WOW... 

Well, got to get back to the grindstone.

Herb


----------



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone!
"Mission Rosey" is accomplished! 
This was one of the most complicated mission I've been on since giving births to my two kids. 

As you might already know, my parents were suppose to pick up Rosey from a breeder named Fran Lovitt (who's from AL but was willing to drive 4 hours to Atlanta to meet my parents). My mother got sick in FL and had to fly home unexpectedly; she's fine now that she is home and on meds. So, we had to change plans literally at the last minute and Fran arranged to have someone drive Rosey up to NY to meet my husband...it's a very long story. Once I publish my story, "How to get a family pet", I'll post the link to it. 

Anyway, Rosey (we are keeping her name) is SOOOOOOO precious. We love her to pieces. She's a smart cookie. She's already 95% paper trained (Fran did such a great job. I think we'll be best friends for life) I tried to post her picture here but I don't know how to do it yet. I'll try it again. 

Anyway, Fran (and her husband Bob) is a great person and a great breeder. She's been to two dog shows as far as I know since I've known her and she seems to very serious about her hobby. She sounds very professional and I am so glad that I came across Jacob maltese website and got her name from Debbie. I didn't even tell her that I found this forum and was checking her background (I felt so sneaky but I really wanted to know if anyone had any info on her). Now, I'm going to tell her about this and she'll be glad how respected she and her mentor are. 

Thank you all for all your replies. I love Rosey and my kids are fighting over who's going to train her, feed her, sleep with her, play with her, and everything else (except for cleaning after her, of course...knew that). My husband is trying very hard to resist Rosey so that she won't get too attached to him; he wants Rosey to be our daughter's dog since she's the one who was begging us to get a dog. I don't think he has to worry too much since Rosey yelled, and jumped up two feet while wagging her whole body as soon as she came home from school yesterday. That made my daughter very happy. Now I can breathe a sigh of relief since Rosey is finally with us, after two months of pursuit. 

Yes, we popped the champaign when we got her.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So gald she's home with you!How exciting!! Look forward to pics.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I SO glad it all worked out. You really made a "find". Is one of Debbie's dogs the sire of the pup? You might remember that my breeder was also associated with Debbie and Debbie actually put me in touch with her. It says a lot about Debbie that she is willing to help people get started. The dog world sometimes has the reputation of being very political and closed to "outsiders". How refreshing to find that there are people who are encouraging others to give it a try - the right way!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so happy for you! These little ones are the greatest. My husband and I don't know what we did before Lacey came to be with use. She is just the most amazing little character. Good luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great happy ending..... or rather great beginning.... 

Best wishes for many years of happiness with Rosey!


----------



## Chiro (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, I finally figured out how to add her picture under the name. Isn't she cute? I gave her first bath since she came. She was great! My two kids helped and I couldn't have done it without their help. Rosey was a great under the shower, the blow dryer, and loved being all wrapped up in the towel. 

Rosey's mom is Chelsea and dad is Jack. I don't think she's from any of the dogs of Debbie's. Regardless, Rosey is really precious and VEEEEERY smart. I think Fran has a great knack for animals. 

I wish Fran a great success with her furbabies and the shows. She'll be a great breeder soon..if she's not already!

You've been a great support group and I hope I'll be able to log on to other topics and find your helpful answers in the future. I'm sure I'll need all the help I can get. I thought finding a dog was hard; the real hard part awaits me, I'm sure. I still haven't decided if I want to crate train her. She sleeps with my daughter now but I can see how hard that's going to be on occasions when we have to leave her with someone other than us.

Take Care Everyone!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Fran is a really nice woman and she has some beautiful dogs. I see her at a lot of the southern shows and she is usually with Debbie Cleckley. She was nice enough to bring Debbies female to the Show at Maury County for Amy to show for her (Debbie's female did finish that week end).This was just after the loss of her husband (Debbies). I was so happy for her. Fran also won with the male she was showing. She is a very devoted dog person..


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So glad the reputable breeders are mentoring others.








If not......someday..... there would be no quality pet Maltese for us pet people to have in our homes.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so glad it all worked out and Rosie is safe in your arms


----------

